# Homemade x press



## spud69 (Aug 20, 2010)

How to Build the Pro X Bow Press


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Material list to build the cougarjim x press 

1. 64" of 1-1/2"x1-1/2"x095 tubing.
2. 10" of 1-3/4"x1-3/4"x095 tubing.
3. 37" of 2-1/2"x1/8" plate.
4. 76" of 1-1/2"x1/8" plate.
5. 32" of 5/8" cold or hot roll rod.
6. 19" of smoth garden hose for the rollers.
7. 3" of 1/2" Inside diamenter pipe.
8. 3-1/2" of 3/8" inside diamenter pipe if you use bushings in the armes.
9. 7" of 1/2" cold or hot role for jack extension.
10. One jack of any brand with side wind crank
11. One set screw to hold crank on to extended jack rod.
12. One keeper pin to hold pressing straps on the jack.
13. Four 3/8"x 2-1/2" bolts.
14. Two 3/8"x 1" bolts.
15. Eight 3/8" nuts.
16. Four knobs with 3/8"x 1" stud of your choice.
17. Paint of your choice

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Subject: X Press 
THE 4" PIN IS WELDED IN THE TOP OF THE JACK.
The pins or rollers in the press are held in with a short piece of hose about one inch long slipped over the other end from the 4-1/2" hose.
The measurements in the pictures are changes I made when I did the build along, they do not have to be exact just close, but you can use either one.
The bushings in the arms are 1-3/4" long and the armes are 1-1/2" wide. leave the bushings at 1-3/4" and they will fit.
The caps in the ends of the arms you can find at your local steel yard where you get your steel.
Here in Oregon I get my knobs at Low's. You can find them at most any industrial supply. 
I have not found a bow that this press will not press. As far as the jack, I get my jacks at the local Farm and Ranch supply. (Big R) You can find them at any trailer supply store. The steel comes from a local steel yard.
Most all towns including the small ones will have everything you need. The parts list to build this press is in the text of the build along.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

We will start this bow Press with the main body. The tubing for the main body and the arms is 1-1/2"x1-1/2" x 095 Wall thickness. The length is 40"





-----------------------------------







---------------------------------------------


Next is the arms. Cut them to 12" and then cut about a 1/4" off one corner as shown below.





----------------------------------







----------------------------------------------


I use a bench belt sander to round off the corners but you can use a grinder or anything that will work.







----------------------------------







----------------------------------------------


Next we will drill the pivot holes. I drill 1/2" holes because I insert a 1/2"OD with 3/8" ID bushing to prevent the arms from moving side to side. You can drill 3/8" holes and use 3/8" bolts.they work quite well until they wallow out the holes and start to wobble back and forth. Measure back from the tip of the arms 3/4" to drill pivot holes. Drill the holes just off center 1/16" toward the bottom to make sure they don't hit the main body when they pivot up.









-------------------------------------







-------------------------------------------


Next we will build the stands. The 2 plates are 7-1/2" long and 2-1/2" wide. x1/8" thick. Drill two- 3/8" holes for mounting to bench. Measure 1-1/2" from one end to make the bend. Be sure to drill the holes before you make the bend.I drill both at one time.




-----------------------------------







---------------------------------------------

Next clamp the plates in your vice one at a time and bend at the 1-1/2" mark to 90 degrees. 




----------------------------------







----------------------------------------------

I built this bender which makes it very easy to bend these plates. It didn't take but about 10 minutes to build it but you can use what ever you like and will work. After making the bends cut two pieces of 1-3/4" x 1-3/4 x 095 1-1/2" long. They will be welded to the stands to slip on the body at each end. Before you weld them on, drill a 3/8" hole in the center of each one and weld a 3/8" nut over each hole. I use a 3/8" bolt to align up the nut.









-------------------------------------







-------------------------------------------


Next we will build the large sliders. You will need 4 plates 4" long x 2-1/2" wide. I drill all four at one time. Drill the 5/8" hole 3/4" in from the top and side as shown below. Drill the 3/8" hole 1-1/2" down from the top and 5/8" in from the side .










Clamp the plates on to the 1-3/4" x 1-3/4" slider with a set of clamps and line them up. Next place them in your vice and cut one of the 5/8" round stock rollers, 7" x 5/8" through both plates and line them up with a small squair. This is critical to prevent warping your Bow limbs. I cut the corners of the plates off for looks, You don't have to cut them, it is optional. 












This is a good time to check your arms for Clarence. Place one of the arms in the slider with a 3/8" bolt and raise it up to make sure it does not hit the top of the slider. If it hits just grind some material off the rounded edge.












--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Now build the small sliders. Use the same technique for the small sliders as the large ones.










You can round the edges on the small sliders or leave them square.











--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This is the press without the jack. I will show you how I rebuild and mount the jack next.










This is the jack with the factory mount still on it.










After grinding off the mount and cutting off the wheel we replace the crank with 7 inches of 1/2" hot or cold roll.










Then cut a piece of pipe with a 1/2" ID, 3 inches long and mount it 1-1/2"onto the original crank then drill and tap set screw hole of any size that you can find a set screw to hold it on to the 7" extension shaft. Also drill an indent on the extension shaft for the set screw to seat into. 












Drill a 5/8" hole in the top of the jack and cut a piece of 5/8" hot or cold role 4" long for the pressing straps. Then drill a small hole near the end for a keeper pin.










Next cut two pieces of plate 2-1/2" or 3" wide X 2-1/4" for the Jack mount. Grind out the half circle to fit the jack body and drill two 3/8" holes to mount to main press body. I place the plates on to the press body and drill mounting holes to make sure they lineup.










Place two washers under the plates so the plates don't fit so tight you can't get the jack on and off the press body.










Clamp the Jack onto the mounts and weld them just on one side each. (top plate top side, bottom plate bottom side) Be sure to squair up the jack with the press body.













--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Cut your rollers out of 5/8" round hot roll or cold roll, 7 inches long and then put 4-1/2" of 5/8" I D rubber hose or clear hose on one end like the photo below.










The pressing straps are 30" long by 1-1/2" wide by 1/8" thinkness with 12- 5/8" holes in one end and 1 in the other end.












--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


This is the two jack mounts welded to the jack.












--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


This is the finished press.




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


As you will see some of the measurements will conflict with the drawings. This is OK since I have made some changes with the build along. The measurements does not have to be exact just close.


----------



## jlnel (Dec 22, 2009)

nice, some pics didnt open for me though..


----------



## rrambo (Jul 6, 2010)

some pics aren't there... can you check?? I'm really interested in doing this.


----------



## SgtSpidy (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm currently pricing out materials, but my local steel yard doesn't have 095 tubing only 080(14guage). He could get me 12 guage 090 I think, but he'd have to order it. I was wondering if the 14 guage would work and be strong enough to support pressing?


----------



## spud69 (Aug 20, 2010)

Sure man pm me your email and I'll email you a copy of this so u can open all of the pics.


----------



## spud69 (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm sure the 14 gauge would do fine thats just what to my metal supplier had on hand when I got there. Don't Quote me on that but i have herd of some people varing and coming up with no problems.


----------



## Mapes3 (Aug 13, 2009)

sweet! yah like others said, some pics didnt show. would love to see the final


----------



## spud69 (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## spud69 (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## Blue Tick (Jul 16, 2007)

Looks really good.....wanna build one to sell? haha


----------



## >>-whitetail-> (Dec 15, 2009)

Nice job !


----------



## SgtSpidy (Feb 7, 2009)

Going down to pick up materials today and start building, can't wait.


----------



## mystryak (Oct 29, 2008)

Got the stuff, its on. operation "x press" NLT Saturday.


----------



## spud69 (Aug 20, 2010)

Great man when you get it done post some pics. I'd love to see'em


----------



## jwk72 (Sep 2, 2009)

Looks an awful lot like the Cougar Jim Pro X Press I spent $10 on for plans...


----------



## mystryak (Oct 29, 2008)

press is done need to put the finishing touches on it. Took quite a while to make with all the holes to drill, not to many welds but enough to make it a long project.


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

Subscribed


----------



## SWOKarcher (Nov 1, 2009)

I will be building soon. Thanks.


----------



## SWOKarcher (Nov 1, 2009)

The jack is puchased along with the sqare tubing, flat strap,and some of the bolts. Still need the bushings,half inch round tubing,nuts and knobs.Mostly I need some time,gotta finish building some kitchn cabnet for my folks first.


----------



## SWOKarcher (Nov 1, 2009)

Finally got some time to work on it. The flat strap for the sliders is cut and marked to drill. I also cut out the main frame peice and the arms, I made them longer than the plans. Cutting the factory mount off jack was fun but successful. Will work today until I get to hot.


----------



## Joe Schnur (Mar 22, 2012)

Awesome plans building mine tomorrow


----------



## Joe Schnur (Mar 22, 2012)

Did not get her started wife bought s sure lock press it is amazing had a show deal a blind guy could not pass up


----------



## Goldfinger (Feb 7, 2004)

Excellent job on the build along!! I have built several exactly like it, all for personal use of course!


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

jwk72 said:


> Looks an awful lot like the Cougar Jim Pro X Press I spent $10 on for plans...


it is the cougar jim. It says that at the top of the material list. All of this taken fro his web site of 
http://www.cougarjim1.com/xbowpressplans.htm


----------

